# TTOC - Haynes International Motor Museum - Sun 24th October



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

This is a proposal for a visit to the museum, hopefully as a joint venture with the groups from Bristol and Somerset although of course, anyone from anywhere is most welcome.

*DATE:* Sunday 24th October 2010.

Opening times in October are 1000 to 1630 and admission is £8.95 with a reduction of £1 for groups of 10+

TT_RS (Stu) has told me of a nice pub, The Walnut Tree, nearby so the plan would be to meet up there at around midday for a spot of lunch and depart for the museum at about 1330; it's only 5 mins away.

So, are you interested?

Get your name on the list - 13 people already so that gets us the (slightly) discounted rate at the museum.

Link to Museum: http://www.haynesmotormuseum.com/museum/index.html

Link to the pub: http://www.thewalnuttreehotel.com/

*THE LIST*

*brittan* 
*paulnlowe +1* 
*YELLOW_TT* 
*TT Kate +1* 
*T3RBO * 
*markypoo + 1 * 
*Dash * 
*j8keith +1 * 
*gadgetboy38 * 
*conlechi * 
*TT_RS *
*brice1ie + 1*
*NJBTT + 1*


----------



## LOWEY (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi Bri, 
I will go with the flow on this trip. Looks another great idea, well done mate. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Wifey and I will be there.

Paul


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Could be up for this I will have to check my shifts 
I was staying in Bristol just last week and picked up the info for this museum looks very very good


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

bum bum bum bum bum bum - guess where my Hare & Hounds was going on Saturday 4th September - yep, you've guessed it - *Haynes Motor Museum with admission as the prize * :x

Oh well, if this had been posted just one week later...........guess that's my plans out the window. Serves me right for keeping it secret


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Hi Kate,

I'm sorry to have apparently scuppered your Hare & Hounds event, but obviously there was no way I could have known, or even guessed, your destination.

Surely however your event could have gone ahead had you not revealed the destination in your post. That reveal would have come in the post event comments which would then have forced the "cancel or go-ahead" decision onto me.

Again my apologies,
Brian


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi Brian,

No problem - there's no-one to blame as like you said, no-one knew where we were going.

I'd like to tag along to your '3 counties' event anyway, and think it's a great idea for the local groups to meet up so the last thing I wanted to do was put a spanner in those plans.

I've come up with a plan B anyway and posted that, so we'll just go north rather than south!

Cheers,


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I'm in... no preference to date and food afterwards sounds good


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm up for this and will fit in with whatever date you decide


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I'd be interested in this, won't hang around for food after, but might be tempted to get over for lunch before hand.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi Brian, looks good to me, put Penny and myself down, as to dates and food we will just go with the flow. It will be good if some of the other groups can join up with us.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

First post updated with list of those attending plus a comment ref date and food.

Please check it and shout if I've got anything wrong.


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

I'm in if it can be a Sunday that would be best as i currently work most Saturdays


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi Brian
i am up for this 

date dependent etc

Mark


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

List in first post updated.


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi Brian,

I hope you don't mind but I've just mentioned this is in a pm to Liffy99 who lives in Glastonbury. I've suggested he mention it to Stuart (SW rep?) and see if they want to tag along too.

This has the makings of a great event!

Cheers,


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi Brian, May be an idea to have the food at the Walnut Tree before the visit to the Museum, bearing in mind the distance other aTTendees have to travel ie Cornwall and Bristol etc. On my trip there the Museum can be thoroughly visited in about 2 hours and not missing anything. Thanks Kate for PM liffy99, hope he can tag along.Last i heard he was contemplating going over to the DARK SIDE and buying a Beemer. Lunch before or afterwards,availabilty 11th/12th/25th or 26th.
Stu


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

TT Kate said:


> Hi Brian,
> 
> I hope you don't mind but I've just mentioned this is in a pm to Liffy99 who lives in Glastonbury. I've suggested he mention it to Stuart (SW rep?) and see if they want to tag along too.
> 
> ...


Of course I don't mind Kate; keep spreading the word.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

TT_RS said:


> Hi Brian, May be an idea to have the food at the Walnut Tree before the visit to the Museum, bearing in mind the distance other aTTendees have to travel ie Cornwall and Bristol etc. On my trip there the Museum can be thoroughly visited in about 2 hours and not missing anything. Thanks Kate for PM liffy99, hope he can tag along.Last i heard he was contemplating going over to the DARK SIDE and buying a Beemer. Lunch before or afterwards,availabilty 11th/12th/25th or 26th.
> Stu


*Stu: * I've added your name to the list on the first post but can you please check your dates as you've chosen dates that do not line up with those in my post.

I quite like the idea of eating first as this would fit better with "normal lunch time" at the pub. 
http://www.thewalnuttreehotel.com/

So the agenda would be something like:
Meet up for lunch at midday
Depart at about 1330 to the museum 
Roam the museum until all done or evicted at 1630
Head for home

How does that sound to everyone?


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Just spent a week in Blue Anchor and travelled to see this last week. It was very good. I was drawn there by the Ferrari exhibition which was very good. I believe that ended this weekend but still worth a trip.


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi Brian,My available dates as follows, Sat 23rd,Sun 24th and Sun 31st October.Hope that's OK .
Stu


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Brian,

Have we got a date sorted for this yet? It's getting a bit booked up for us at the end of October, and I'm desperately trying to keep all 4 dates clear at the moment........


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

You're right its time I settled on a date so I will go for Sunday 24th October as I think that that accommodates all who expressed a preference.

I also like Stu's idea to eat first and then do the museum visit as I think that works better.

First post and title now amended and more details after I've spoken to the museum and pub when I return from the ClanTT trip.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi Brian, 24th looks good to us, looking forward to it.


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

24th good for me Brian, and I'm a +1 as hubby will be coming too.

Charles - will you be organising a cruise to Sparkford?


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

TT Kate said:


> 24th good for me Brian, and I'm a +1 as hubby will be coming too.
> 
> Charles - will you be organising a cruise to Sparkford?


YUP !!


----------



## brice1ie (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey Brian,

Just a little reminder that we will be attending as promised...

Look forward to seeing you again soon...

Hope you and your beautiful RS are recovering today!!


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm ok for the 24th and can you add a +1 for me to :wink:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

List on Page 1 now updated.


----------



## NJBTT (Nov 19, 2006)

hi Brian

Michelle and I are able to join you for this one

Add us to the list please mate

Hope we are cruising up together???

All the best

Nigel


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

You are added to the list Nigel and yes, the cruise will be sorted idc.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

.
*AN IMPORTANT UPDATE*

I have arranged for a separate parking area for us at Haynes which should be signed on entry.

The Walnut Tree can accommodate us on two tables in the restaurant but we will need to pre-order to be fair to them and to avoid an unduly long lunch.

There will be three choices for lunch, all roasts and all with a selection of vegetables:

Roast Beef £11
Roast Chicken £11
Roast Belly of Pork £12

Deserts if required can be chosen on the day and are £5.50

*So, would everyone please post or PM which Roast they want.*

If anyone wants a vegetarian option etc please let me know that too.


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

1 x beef and 1 x chicken for us please.


----------



## brice1ie (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Brian.. Hope all is well !!

We'd both like the roast beef please!!

Looking forward to seeing you there.

Tom and Nay.


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi all - just wishing you a good day at the museum on the 24th. We're on holiday down in sunny Dorset ATM and took a trip up to Sparkford yesterday. Very enjoyable visit. Lots of stuff to see and I was very surprised by my favourite exhibits. I won't say now, but not red and not Ferrari, although they are beautiful, of course. Didn't even know they had an F40! 

I was also unaware of the track they have there. Might be an interesting idea for a meet/trackday? Bit far for me from home though. :?


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Can you put us down for 2 x beef :wink:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi Brian please put us down for "Roast beef x 2"


----------



## NJBTT (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi Brian

Roast beef x 2 for us please

Cheers

Nigel


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi Brian, x1 Roast Chicken Dinner please.
Stu


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

.
I'm still looking for replies on the choice of lunch from:

*paulnlowe

YELLOW_TT

Dash

gadgetboy38

conlechi*

I'd like to collate the choices and forward them to the Walnut Tree next weekend so I really need your replies by 15th October please. If you are now unable to attend please let me know. You all have a PM on the same subject.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

1xPork please Brian


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I cannot guarantee my attendance (car is playing up, and I have a lot on at the mo), so I'll skip food. Still hope to make it down though.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Dash said:


> I cannot guarantee my attendance (car is playing up, and I have a lot on at the mo), so I'll skip food. Still hope to make it down though.


OK, we are aiming to be at the museum by 1330 and there should be marked parking for us: hope to see you there.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

For those of us coming from the West Devon or Cornwall areas I suggest that we meet up at the lay-by on the A38 next to The Hunting Lodge pub at Cadleigh which is between the junctions for Lee Mill and Ivybridge.

The lay-by is 1.54 Km (0.9 miles) East of the Lee Mill turn off top of a slight incline. There is a small white sign saying "Cadleigh" about 200m prior. Approach slowly, it's a small off ramp!!
Turn left at the pub and then immediately right into the lay-by.

This lay-by is separated from the carriageway and so a bit safer than the other 'normal' ones.

Meet here for departure between 0945 and 1000.

Google maps says 1hr 37 mins to the Walnut Tree so we should get there in good time to sit down to eat at 1200. It's only 7 mins from there to the Haynes Museum.

Link to the route: 
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?hl=en& ... e876a1&z=9


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi Brian, for those of us with radios will you be using " Chan. 5 " as previously designated :?: 
Looking forward to the drive, should be a good day out.


----------



## LOWEY (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi Bri, Still unable to confirm our appearence on this trip,  due to father-in- law's illness.  So assume that we can't make it and then if we are ok we will just turn up and take a chance.

Paul


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

OK, thanks Paul.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm really gutted guys, but I can't make it.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

but thanks for letting me know.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Final confirmations now done.

The Walnut Tree opens at 1200 on Sunday but are primed for us to sit down to eat by 1210; so please don't be late.

All the meals are pre-ordered and if you forget what you ordered I'll have THE LIST.

Haynes Museum are expecting us 1300 to 1330 and our reserved parking is in the Top Car Park. They should put out signs for us.

And the weather forecast is good.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Looks good Brian, see you on Sunday.


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

Looks GOOD Brian, i will bring my camera for the mag.
Stu


----------



## brice1ie (Jun 6, 2009)

All sounds great..

We'll see you on Sunday...

Looking forward to it!!


----------



## NJBTT (Nov 19, 2006)

Looking forward to tomorrow Brian

See you in the lay-by by 10am

All the best

Nigel


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Big thanks to Brian, Stu and Charles for arranging a great trip.

Food, company and venue were all great, and super to get 3 regions together and see some new faces - we must do it again sometime.

Will try and get some piccies up later, but I know they'll be a lot better than mine up before I get chance.

Thanks again,

Kate & Howard


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks to all that attended, great restaurant,great company and excellent venue. Hope you all enjoyed what Somerset had to offer. Any pics of the day that you feel would adorn absoluTTe with the meet , please send to John the Editor. That was the
Last Meet Of The Year, Keep Your Eyes Open In The Spring On The Forum. You May Not Be Able To Resist!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Stu


----------



## playboy711 (Dec 6, 2006)

thank you for a great day out both me and the wife really enjoyed ourselfs

Stu hows that brandy working out for you.......................heheheheheheh

nice to have met you all

peace


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Here's a few pics of the day......


----------



## NJBTT (Nov 19, 2006)

It was a great meet again Stuart and Brian.

Fantastic company as usual.

Cheers.

Nigel and Michelle.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Was a fantastic event [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for coming it was a great day nice to meet some new faces  
Here's a few pics from me..


----------



## brice1ie (Jun 6, 2009)

Cheers for a great day Brian and Stuart..

And of course thanks booking the good weather Brian!! Hopefully see you before Xmas for some pod action!! 

Great seeing some familiar faces, along with some new..

Hope to see you all again soon!

Naomi and Tom.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

A *big thanks *to both Brian & Stuart for a great day out, the pub meal was great and so was the company. The only downside of the trip to the museum which was most enjoyable, I have to confess that I remember when a large percentage of the exibits were in common use on the road.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Thanks to everyone who turned up and made it a good day out. Nice to meet some new people too. 

Some random pics:

The museum is this way . . 









Stu reserved his own parking space









TT cage









Favourite exhibit


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

That orange one looks nice :wink:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
I would take the Cord.


----------

